# Finished!........almost



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok I have been tinkering around in the shop to see what I can come up with. I made a couple so far. They are not show room stuff but I am getting better with each one. This howler is English Walnut. I am sorry the picture stinks. It was the best I could manage till the batteries went dead. I will try to update with a better picture, if I can get one. I am lacking some tools to finish one completely. The toneboard is also my own. Thanks Prairiewolf on that delrin source. First one that is totally finished quality will be yours. I will pm you when it is ready..... no I do not have to...... yes you have to take it! Much obliged sir.

Also I put a few sound files. I am looking for honest opinions. (smart arse remarks are welcome too if honesty is offered with them)









View attachment longhowl.mp3

View attachment shorthowl.mp3

View attachment bandc.mp3

View attachment kiyi.mp3


Yes Don this is what I have been working on instead of those floors.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking, and it sounds good too ! I only listened to 2 of them as my dogs said there was something dying in here and they wanted it !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itxDirty, good stuff...


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

That is one good call! The coyotes are in deep trouble now.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty good call , itzDirty. Glad I could help and tell your wife the floors will have to wait you have a new hobby now ! LOL And I will be honored to have the first call. Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok I listened to the other two...Does bandc. (the third sound) stand for "One time at band camp " ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Ok I listened to the other two...Does bandc. (the third sound) stand for "One time at band camp " ?


 That's what she said...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds great !! Got my dogs attention too. Especially the ki-yi. Sounds like a winner. Kudo's to your "helper" as he knows a thing or two about them calls....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> That's what she said...


darn, I was afraid that would get out.....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

sounds great!!!! : )


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No band camp for this guy. I missed that weekend. Thanks for the kudos fellas.

Looks like I am done tuning this board then?

This has become a new hobby for sure. I bought the lathe after selling some old tools I don't use anymore (golf clubs). While learning how to make the toneboards I also had to learn how to use the lathe. It took about a week to start making the shape I wanted. It took about a week to get them sounding the way I wanted and about a week of playing with finishes till I came across the CA finish method. Still learning how to do the CA finish though. In total about a month to make one that I would show you guys. I made a few that are much deeper but they probably won't fly for most folks.	If the picture was a little clearer you would see that the top end of the call is not fully finished and their are a few white specs hear and there in the CA finish. Getting that finish right is tough. When you get it there is nothing like it though.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds real good to me itzy, and its probably like sharpening a knife--whenever you feel a real sharp edge but want to take it a bit further? DONT, you invariably dull it more than what you had brought it up to that last time. At least for me--and Im thinking it applies to calls as well. Just an opinion!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> No band camp for this guy. I missed that weekend. Thanks for the kudos fellas.
> 
> Looks like I am done tuning this board then?
> 
> This has become a new hobby for sure. I bought the lathe after selling some old tools I don't use anymore (golf clubs). While learning how to make the toneboards I also had to learn how to use the lathe. It took about a week to start making the shape I wanted. It took about a week to get them sounding the way I wanted and about a week of playing with finishes till I came across the CA finish method. Still learning how to do the CA finish though. In total about a month to make one that I would show you guys. I made a few that are much deeper but they probably won't fly for most folks.	If the picture was a little clearer you would see that the top end of the call is not fully finished and their are a few white specs hear and there in the CA finish. Getting that finish right is tough. When you get it there is nothing like it though.


 Looks great in the pic. Sometimes the deeper tones give a very distinct sound that the predators haven't heard from everyone out there. Might be a winner. I like the deeper tones myself at times because you can get a really good bark or growl out of them. That's the beauty of turning the wood, being able to tune the housing the way you want it. I'd love to have a lathe at home. My boss would frown on me using the one at work to make calls...lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Played the first two not going through the head phones and they didn't sound too good to me, Cindy even asked what that sound was suppose to be, the dog lifted her head on the first one and never moved for the second. Seems too sharp on the high end and the length of each sequence not quite long enough. Just listened to the last on the headphones and have the same opinion, Not saying they wouldn't work But just comparing to what I've heard out in the field over the years some of the similar tones just aren't there.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

hassell said:


> Played the first two not going through the head phones and they didn't sound too good to me, Cindy even asked what that sound was suppose to be, the dog lifted her head on the first one and never moved for the second. Seems too sharp on the high end and the length of each sequence not quite long enough. Just listened to the last on the headphones and have the same opinion, Not saying they wouldn't work But just comparing to what I've heard out in the field over the years some of the similar tones just aren't there.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I heard the same thing hassle, but I don't think the call is at fault. Operator needs more practice is all.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nail on the head Rich. I am new to using open reed calls (I got my first one in December). If you read/remember some of my other posts, prior to this year I had some old knight and hale closed reed calls from way back. I bought a bunch of calls this year and have been learning the open reed. I became proficient with them which prompted me to try making one of my own. However this is proving to be my struggle when trying to tune a toneboard though. Being new to open reed calls makes it difficult to tell if it is me or the call that is the issue.

Hassell Thanks for breaking the ice. I was thinking that some folks may have been being a little too nice. I was thinking it sounds pretty good but could be better.

Any advice is good for me guys. I am not asking for criticism just for the sake of criticism but if you think it needs help I would like to hear it. You won't hurt my feelings.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Also I recorded these in my basement. Think that might mess with the sound? I usually test them outside. I did not want to annoy the neighbors any further yesterday by repeatedly blowing the calls out back. I live in the city so the neighbors are in close proximity. I will rerecord these today along with another one that is a bit deeper, but outside if you guys think that might make a difference.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Nail on the head Rich. I am new to using open reed calls (I got my first one in December). If you read/remember some of my other posts, prior to this year I had some old knight and hale closed reed calls from way back. I bought a bunch of calls this year and have been learning the open reed. I became proficient with them which prompted me to try making one of my own. However this is proving to be my struggle when trying to tune a toneboard though. Being new to open reed calls makes it difficult to tell if it is me or the call that is the issue.
> 
> Hassell Thanks for breaking the ice. I was thinking that some folks may have been being a little too nice. I was thinking it sounds pretty good but could be better.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------
The tone of your call is good! Just make sure that the reed won't stick when a lot of saliva is under it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Rich. It will do that after I blow on it 20 times or so. I have not figured out how to get that to stop though


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty, I think on any given day we all need improvements in our calling techniques and I admire you for taking the time to make your own calls. There's no doubt in my mind you will get the sound you're looking for and keep relying on the feed back here. It will bring you to your goal quicker.

I'll bet the call sounds better than the recording........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was speaking of the tone also. Not about your calling. I didn't think you're calling was that bad though. I use the whole range of the reed to make my sounds. I think the call is fine. If you wanted us to criticize well here goes....you're ugly, your feet are too big.....


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Thanks Rich. It will do that after I blow on it 20 times or so. I have not figured out how to get that to stop though


--------------------------------------------------
Welcome to the headaches of call making sir. Try making the reed bridge a little steeper, back near the reed tip. When you run a finger nail down the reed from front to back, there should always be a slight gap in front of your finger nail.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rich Cronk said:


> --------------------------------------------------
> Welcome to the headaches of call making sir. Try making the reed bridge a little steeper, back near the reed tip. When you run a finger nail down the reed from front to back, there should always be a slight gap in front of your finger nail.


Great advice from one who knows....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks bones. Maybe if I take a file to my face and toes I can fix that too









I do not want to sound ungrateful. In fact it is the opposite and I appreciate all the comments very much.

Until this year I was a golf pro for 10 years. I suppose it is just built in me that I always want to do better. For me no call will ever be perfect. It is like shooting 65 and being upset because you missed that put on 2 and 12. Although the 65 was a great round of golf you could have shot 63.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just had to yank your chain. Won't be the last time either. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

one word.....Grinder......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow! Thanks Rich. You just saved me weeks of tinkering with that advice. I will try that today. I am going to make a whole new toneboard and leave this one alone. I do like this one and it will give me a reference. This toneboard is really long. I can get it to sound deeper just by going closer to the base. I made it long in hopes that I could use the call this way. I did not mention that in my earlier posts. I will make a repeat of this board but add the bridge.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> one word.....Grinder......


That is where I sharpen my teeth Don. I don't want to get blood all over it!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty, that's quite a leap from golf pro to predator hunter/call maker......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes. I do not intend this to be a new profession. I need something that will take up a lot of time. Instead of tuning my short game I will tune toneboards.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here it is. Went to work on this one this afternoon. Again thanks Rich. Applied added a bridge with this one and no more freezing with repeated blowing. Lets here it fellas. Likes, dislikes, good, bad, or indifferent.

View attachment record02.mp3

View attachment record03.mp3

View attachment record04.mp3


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Give em a try in the field itz. I feel that there are guidelines as to how a call should sound but I shy away from calls that sound to much like all the others out there. I'd like to hear a recording of rabbit distress.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Here it is. Went to work on this one this afternoon. Again thanks Rich. Applied added a bridge with this one and no more freezing with repeated blowing. Lets here it fellas. Likes, dislikes, good, bad, or indifferent.
> 
> View attachment 4631
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------
Sound's good! By the way, you are correct concerning your "no call is ever perfect" statement. I am always trying to improve my own calls, and I have been making them for over 25 years. Here is a tip on recording------If your call is so loud that it distorts the microphone, or sound waves extend above and below the lines on a sound editing program like Cool Edit, wrap a pillow around the microphone. It works well, and is a whole bunch cheaper than a recording studio.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Gonna be a long post.... Sorry.

Don- Making a distressed rabbit on these is really tough. My intent is to make one call for yote vocals and one for distress. This does however do a deer distress. I agree with what you said about calls sounding alike. I do not want mine to sound like someone else calls. I am using the dogs around me as a reference as I want to sound exactly like a coyote. I will record a rabbit distress for you with the distress call I made..... not totally finished but should be tomorrow. The distress board was freezing. However now that Rich gave me the secret medicine to remedy that I will apply it tomorrow. Twice daily till gone! Season is over here so in field is going to have to wait till October

Rich you will laugh at what I am recording with. A tiral version of MP3 Recorder Studio 6.0. I downloaded it yesterday to record these. Micraphone is the one integrated into my laptop! HA! Thanks again for all your help.

I have two good sounding boards right now. One higher pitched and one lower. Both have some range and in skilled hands (mouths), each could sound like 2 different dogs. I have the dogs in my hood going crazy!

My goal is to make-

One howler that can do the following: (this would be for someone with more skill at calling than me)
Interrogation Howl at high and low pitch
Invite Howl
Challenge bark/howl at high and low pitch
Bark
Yip
Ki-Yi
Female Whimper

One distress board that can do the following:
Bird distress
Rabbit distress
Deer distress
Fox distress
Pup Distress

Sound good? Sound familiar? I made my notes from Randy Anderson's mastering the art video.

A little back story....

Not huge on the plastic calls he sells so I bought some others and applied what he says in the video to them. I had some success with them. Because I am new to the open reed calls (got mine in December just after Christmas) I was reluctant to try howling in the field. I tried it a few times and also as a locator at night. Locating and night with a howler is not new to me. I used a closed reed design prior to this year. I practiced 1 hour twice a day in January, February, and most of March. I feel like I am pretty proficient at using the calls I purchased.

I will be posting more of these for sure. I will try to make some better recordings. The recordings are not good. They sound similar to the calls but not the same. It was very helpful to get your guys input even if the recordings were not the best. I will say it was pretty nerve racking recording for all to hear.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty,

I am thinking that you are using .014 Mylar for reed in your present call. If so, I recommend that you try some .010 Mylar for the same tone board. The .010 being thinner, is often easier to get the raspy "rabbit" distress sounds. The down side to that idea is that the thinner reed may well need a steeper reed bridge, or "tone board" because of the dreaded reed sticking syndrome. I use .014 Mylar in my Killer calls, and found that using "lips only" on the reed gives raspy rabbit sounds while using teeth to hold reed down gives the smooth, no rasp howling sounds. I hope you don't mind my suggestions.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

On the Howlers I am using .010 and on the distress I am using .0075. I have adopted that technique on lips for raspy and teeth for sharp sounds. I loose some volume with the thinner reeds but I find them easier to blow. Sound right?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> On the Howlers I am using .010 and on the distress I am using .0075. I have adopted that technique on lips for raspy and teeth for sharp sounds. I loose some volume with the thinner reeds but I find them easier to blow. Sound right?


--------------------------------------------------------
Yep! You are doing good sir.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My name is Rick. Dirty is a nickname my friends gave me a bunch of years ago. For comfort sake if you would rather call me Rick I am cool with taht. If you want Dirty, Itzy or ItzDirty that is fine too.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Better pictures. You can see some white specs in the finish and you can see how the top end is unfinished. I did one today and figured out the CA finish so that hurdle is behind me. Now for finishing the top end. Waiting on a few tools but should have that taken care of in a few weeks!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Nail on the head Rich. I am new to using open reed calls (I got my first one in December). If you read/remember some of my other posts, prior to this year I had some old knight and hale closed reed calls from way back. I bought a bunch of calls this year and have been learning the open reed. I became proficient with them which prompted me to try making one of my own. However this is proving to be my struggle when trying to tune a toneboard though. Being new to open reed calls makes it difficult to tell if it is me or the call that is the issue.
> 
> Hassell Thanks for breaking the ice. I was thinking that some folks may have been being a little too nice. I was thinking it sounds pretty good but could be better.
> 
> ...


 No problem, I'm far from being any kind of call expert and Rich summed it up to where I was thinking. You wanted an honest reply and I think I gave it. Keep at it as I know you'll only improve.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice looking calls sir!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

